# Sem óculos e tudo ele passou dos 1000!



## Vanda

*O Goodview, apesar de viver perdendo os óculos, não 
perdeu o enfoque, disparou numa tonelada de divertidos 
posts. 

Esperamos que ache logo os óculos e continue a nos brindar com seus palpites!

1-00-4 *(ideia da Nanon)*
 
Que venham logo, mais 1000!
*​


----------



## marta12

Prabéns Goodview! e obrigado por todas as ajudas.


----------



## Joca

Goodview:

Dizem que você usa óculos, mas, pelo seu "apelido", vc teria uma "boa vista" ou uma "boa visão", né? rsrsrsrsrsrs

Parabéns pelos 1000 posts. Mesmo que você tenha mais de 30 anos*, confio em você e espero mais. 

Um abraço,

Joca (JC)

* Lembra-se da canção de Paulo Sérgio Valle?


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Goodview! Bem-vindo ao clube.


----------



## Alentugano

Goodview, já estamos à espera dos próximos 1000. Parabéns e continue a brindar-nos com a sua visão!
Abraço
Gabriel J.


----------



## Nanon

Óculos para o Goodview.
Outro modelo.
Mais um.

Agora você não pode dizer que não encontra!...

Obrigada mil vezes, Goodview! Um beijo!


----------



## anaczz

Viva!!! Parabéns Goodview pelo seu milésimo gol, digo, post!
Que venham muitos mais, que a gente não vive bem sem eles!

Mais uma contribuição para sua boa visão.


----------



## Vanda

Comer formiga faz bem pras vistas, foi o que aprendi quando pequena, né Goodview? .


----------



## Joca

Dizem que comer mirtilos (blueberries em inglês) também ajuda. 

O difícil é encontrá-los...


----------



## Nonstar

HA! Muito bem garoto!! GRande goodview, agora mais 1000!!


----------



## Carfer

Eu diria que a vista dele já alcança a mil quilómetros de distância, mesmo sem kryptonite.
Um abraço


----------



## GOODVIEW

Caramba, festa surpresa!!!!!

Vandinha, feliz o dia em que entrei para o WR, isso aqui é um grande barato!

Agradeço a todos por terem acolhido com tanta paciência e boa vontade um sujeito que, além de não se enxergar, ainda padece de deficiência visual intermitente. Aproveito este dia tão especial para mim, para revelar a todos, num ato de desnudamento pessoal, que meu herói favorito nos desenhos animados é o Mr. Magoo!

Adorei os óculos, Nanon, obrigado por se preocupar com a minha moléstia. Vou ficar super estáile - não sei se na nova ortografia leva assento... Gostei muito também da idéia do 1-0-0-4. Estou até considerando mudar meu nick para Mr. Milford.

Ana, obrigado por tentar unir o útil ao agradável e me fazer enxergar o mundo pela lente do amor. Com esses óculos vou ficar no mínimo... fofo! hahahaha 

Marta, obrigado por sua eterna gentileza.

Outsider, entrando no clube agora, sinto-me, ao seu lado, como um fraldinha!

Alentuga, reproduzindo seu elegante gesto, pulo fora da minha fantasia por um momentinho, para revelar meu nome além tela. Vou escrever aqui neste papelzinho pra ninguém ouvir: Roberto. Pshhhh, fala baixo! Não conte pra ninguém...

Vanda, esse troço da formiga deve ser uma mentira deslavada! Veja o meu exemplo... Aqui em casa tá tudo dominado por elas! Como diariamente formiga com bolo, formiga com biscoito, formiga com café com leite, formiga com manteiga... E no entanto... 
Temo me tornar um Zico Rosado.

Nonstar, dono dos perfis e fotos mais criativos do WR. Eu fico aqui rindo sozinho do seu nonsense e bom humor. Tenho sentido falta da lucidez do seu português sem bigode!

Joca, além de eu ter mais de trinta anos...

Não confie em ninguém com mais de 30 posts
Não confie em ninguém com mais de 30 PMs
O Goodview tem mais de 30 pitacos, oh mais de 30
Oh mais de 30, oh mais de 30!

Carfer, obrigado por todos os seus arrazoados. O mínimo que se pode dizer, é que você é um cara... legal!

Obrigado também a todos aqueles que não puderam comparecer à minha festa, tá chovendo, o trânsito está pesado e tem gente que mora realmente longe... Estou sentindo a falta de muitos e agradeço a todos pelo enriquecedor convívio.

Sintam-se todos abraçados!


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Oi, GOODVIEW

Embora com um pouco de atraso, parabéns! Aliás, eu é que deveria ser parabenizada por contar sempre com sua inestimável ajuda.

Com óculos ou sem, continue conosco.

Obrigada.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Maria Leopoldina said:


> Oi, GOODVIEW
> 
> Embora com um pouco de atraso, parabéns! Aliás, eu é que deveria ser parabenizada por contar sempre com sua inestimável ajuda.
> 
> Com óculos ou sem, continue conosco.
> 
> Obrigada.



Oi, Maria,
Entre, seja muito bem-vinda! Fizeram uma festa temática pra mim e só trouxeram óculos e pavê (acharam que eu estava precisando...). Sobrou um pouco naquela travessa ali. Sirva-se logo antes que algum voyeur chegue e rape o tacho!
Obrigado a você, Maria, seus post são questões de engenharia muito estimulantes: vêm sempre com desafios de construção! Me remete à minha infância, quando eu brincava de Lego!
Beijão!


----------



## Macunaíma

Parabéns, Goodview.

Desculpe o atraso, mas a Vanda me excluiu do _mailing list_ dela para ocasiões especiais. É o desterro, é o fim.

Que venham mais milhares! 

_Macu_



Joca said:


> Dizem que comer mirtilos (blueberries em inglês) também ajuda.
> 
> O difícil é encontrá-los...



... e custam os olhos da cara.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Macunaíma said:


> Parabéns, Goodview.
> 
> Desculpe o atraso, mas a Vanda me excluiu do _mailing list_ dela para ocasiões especiais. É o desterro, é o fim.
> 
> Que venham mais milhares!
> 
> _Macu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Joca
> Dizem que comer mirtilos (blueberries em inglês) também ajuda.
> 
> O difícil é encontrá-los...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... e custam os olhos da cara.
Click to expand...


Macu, 
Como diria o Zeca Pagodinho: "Nunca vi nem comi, só ouço falar..."

Grande abraço e obrigado!!

GV


----------



## Audie

Obrigada pelos inúmeros momentos hilários.


----------



## Audie

Grande pajé Boavisão, ou pajé-tamanduá, _tamém cunhecido _na taba WRF como pajé-qui-perdeu-o-vidro-qui-faz-enxergá-mió, _iguá _a pajé Macu, _tamém num _recebi _siná _de fumaça de grande-pajé-chefona-qui-tem-nome-de-fulô (diz primo kaxixó _qui_ grande-pajé-chefa é gente _bodimaisdaconta_, uai), _purisso _cheguei atrasada .
E a _humirdade-jatobá_ dos Manontroppo _tamém num ajudô_, né?

Mas, como aqui nós _num _tem _qui dançá a trabaio, num faz má._
E pajé-assistente _num _fez _munta farta_ num arrasta-pé _qui_ nem esse, _ondi_ só tem pajé de _arta plumage_, vixe!

_Ma qui bom quinda_ deu pra _pegá ocêis_ tudo aí _arrudiando _a _fuguêra_! Grande-pajé-descendente-dos-Bellacoola, _guardô _um tiquinho de pizza _preu_? Porque as risada eu sei _qui _tem de sobra aqui...
Ah, o presente _qui _o _sinhô qué primêro_? Tome, mas repare não, _quié _só uma lembrancinha _qui fizero_ em sua _omenagi_.

Não sei como um cara '_que não se enxerga_' pode ser tão legal, dar pitacos certeiros e manter o prumo na conversa, sem falar que é dono do mais criativo perfil do fórum. Isso nem 40° na moleira explicam.

Obrigada pelos inúmeros momentos hilários.

Beijões beeem de longe (trac-tac-tac... som seco e oco, de entoação imprecisa... )*

*_Isquici di dizê_ _qui_ o novo cacique da tribo de pajé-assistente é um _caba chei di _mania de simetria e _cabô _com o _beicim_, mas nós _num _tem foto _oficiá _ainda.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Audierunt said:


> Grande pajé Boavisão, ou pajé-tamanduá, _tamém cunhecido _na taba WRF como pajé-qui-perdeu-o-vidro-qui-faz-enxergá-mió, _iguá _a pajé Macu, _tamém num _recebi _siná _de fumaça de grande-pajé-chefona-qui-tem-nome-de-fulô (diz primo kaxixó _qui_ grande-pajé-chefa é gente _bodimaisdaconta_, uai), _purisso _cheguei atrasada .
> E a _humirdade-jatobá_ dos Manontroppo _tamém num ajudô_, né?
> 
> Mas, como aqui nós _num _tem _qui dançá a trabaio, num faz má._
> E pajé-assistente _num _fez _munta farta_ num arrasta-pé _qui_ nem esse, _ondi_ só tem pajé de _arta plumage_, vixe!
> 
> _Ma qui bom quinda_ deu pra _pegá ocêis_ tudo aí _arrudiando _a _fuguêra_! Grande-pajé-descendente-dos-Bellacoola, _guardô _um tiquinho de pizza _preu_? Porque as risada eu sei _qui _tem de sobra aqui...
> Ah, o presente _qui _o _sinhô qué primêro_? Tome, mas repare não, _quié _só uma lembrancinha _qui fizero_ em sua _omenagi_.
> 
> Não sei como um cara '_que não se enxerga_' pode ser tão legal, dar pitacos certeiros e manter o prumo na conversa, sem falar que é dono do mais criativo perfil do fórum. Isso nem 40° na moleira explicam.
> 
> Obrigada pelos inúmeros momentos hilários.
> 
> Beijões beeem de longe (trac-tac-tac... som seco e oco, de entoação imprecisa... )*
> 
> *_Isquici di dizê_ _qui_ o novo cacique da tribo de pajé-assistente é um _caba chei di _mania de simetria e _cabô _com o _beicim_, mas nós _num _tem foto _oficiá _ainda.



Pajézinha Audierunt - ôxe!, quage qui mi distrunquei a língua pra mode lhe chamá dentro dos conformi. Tem heito não! Vai sê pajézinha dos arricife e pronto!

Antes de mais, me permita agradecê os óclu. Mas fiquei um tantinho triste por num tê ricibido o pincinê qui tu me tinha falado.Mas tá valenu!

Essa estória di cocá qui tu fala, teve por aqui um tal di Muliér*, que disse que tua plumage é tão bela quanto tua ramage, que trocanu em tupinambá quer dizer canto dos pássaro, que é a tua voz, que fala tanta coisa bunita não só de si ouvir mas tomém di si escutá.

Cum medo de interpretação destrucida, num mando nem bejim nem bejão prucê, cum medo tumém das tua beçonhola di botucudo simétrico.

Um chêro!

*Muliér é um nome que butaram nele por causa de um contechrrânio seu que falaha bunito que só o cão, o nome dele mermo era Pajé-que-mama-na-bica-das-zoropa. Esse caboco tinha vindo me dá consêio sobre as furmiga... aí si imbrenhô a falá de cigarra, qui fazia parte dum mermo pacote e já num tindi mais nada!


----------



## olivinha

Goodview, passou dos 1000?! Excellentview! Agora só falta o Flamengo ser campeão e a felicidade será completa!


----------



## GOODVIEW

olivinha said:


> Goodview, passou dos 1000?! Excellentview! Agora só falta o Flamengo ser campeão e a felicidade será completa!



Olivinha, que bom que você veio! Vamos começar a ensaiar o grito do hepta pra, quando chegar o dia, a gente abrir o fio: "*você diz hepta ou hépita"*!

Beijão,
GV


----------

